# Eheim 2313 set up



## Ginger

Please could someone tell this stressed Mum how to set up my daughter's inherited Eheim 2313 with her 4 foot tank - any diagrams would be great -  ( all goldfish in tank & thriving, but needs a filter running) We thought that the water mover was a filter !! We are real newbies. Thank you.


----------



## arinsi

i hope this helps
________
herbal vaporizers


----------



## shrtmann

lol love the pic...


----------



## AquariAM

As above. Suck on the out hose and the filter will fill. Then plug it in.


----------



## Marowana

use your water mover to push water into the intake until water comes out of the spray bar, it beats sucking on a dirty hose.

if you are talking about setting up the media and filter pads inside the filter, have a look at this,
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/images/faq/FM_2213.JPG


----------



## AquariAM

http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/2213_classic.pdf

Instructions with pictures in German and English

Essentially though,


----------



## Ginger

Thank you Marowana - I think all the filetrs are ok - brilliant to have the diagram. But which is the intake ???


----------



## Ginger

Fantastic AquariAM !! 
Just what I needed. love the diagram too.
What a lovely group - you've all been so helpful - and accross the world from me too - amazing.
It's sunny here in southern England - I hope the weather's being kind to you all.


----------



## AquariAM

One thing it doesn't mention in those instructions-- place the filter in a bucket or a tray. If you don't have a shallow bucket you can just cut a tall one down- but do put the canister in some sort of basin because if you were ever to have a leak, unlikely as it is, you don't want the water dripping out and ruining your floor, your stand, etc. I have butterfingers with technical things and I often forget to tighten things properly on canister filters and create little drips that I don't find for a day or two and buckets save me. 

You may also want to use the eheim lubricant- it's just a water based lubricant. I don't imagine you got it as your unit was used but I'm sure if you ask at a local shop they will know what you are talking about. It's used on the rubber 'o-rings' on the quick release valve fittings (which you may or may not have depending on whether the unit was purchased pre-late 2004 originally) and also on the compression fittings and the main canister O-ring inside. 

Once you're set up and running you really only need to service the thing once every six months. 

The weather here has been very decent for this time of year. .


----------



## WiyRay

Hmm... floating fish tank or an invisible stand...? lol

Anyway, I'm not entirely sure about cleaning the filter every 6 months. Goldfish are pretty messy and a 2213 is somewhat small. A 4 foot tank is also pretty big for a filter of that size. I'm guessing your tank is somewhere around 50 gallons. 

Depending on how many fish you have in there, you might want to clean it every month at least.

Money permitting, it wouldn't hurt to add another filter to your tank. I've got 3x2215 filters on my 46 gallon tank and sometimes still feel it is not enough.


----------



## Ginger

Dear Friends,
Thank you so much for all your help. The unit is now up and running - in it's bucket ( good advice AquariAM !). I've also now realised that my 2313 has a heating unit too - which is obviously turned off for my Goldies. Incidently my tank is 160 litres.
I'll take your advice regarding cleaning it, and I hope it will now be more straight forward.
Best wishes xx


----------



## AquariAM

WiyRay said:


> Hmm... floating fish tank or an invisible stand...? lol
> 
> Anyway, I'm not entirely sure about cleaning the filter every 6 months. Goldfish are pretty messy and a 2213 is somewhat small. A 4 foot tank is also pretty big for a filter of that size. I'm guessing your tank is somewhere around 50 gallons.
> 
> Depending on how many fish you have in there, you might want to clean it every month at least.
> 
> Money permitting, it wouldn't hurt to add another filter to your tank. I've got 3x2215 filters on my 46 gallon tank and sometimes still feel it is not enough.


That would be highly unwise. 
Put a thin prefilter on it. You can't run just a 2213 on a four foot tank in my opinion. I wouldn't. Regardless of the 65gal max rating.

You don't want to clean a 22xx more than every 3 months, every six ideally. A lot of people do it yearly. It is not prone to clogging. Even when you do 'clean it' you just rinse the mechanical media clean and rinse maybe 1/4 to 1/3 of the bio media.

As far as heating the tank, if I were keeping goldfish myself I would use a heater. If your house is about 70 ferenheit, heating the tank to about 74 makes sense, just to maintain a rock solid temperature. Your house may jump around from 65-74 but the aquarium temperature won't. 74 is fine for goldfish.


----------

